

Players have contributed $4,028,459 to Valve's TI4 Dota Tournament  - manifesto
http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/

======
manifesto
Submitter here: For those who are not familiar with e-sport, Valve is holding
The International 4, which is the biggest Dota tournament. The tournament
begin with Valve's $1,600,000 base prize pool and Valve sells Compendium for
$9.99. Each purchase contributes $2.50 to the prize pool. This thing begins on
May. 9 and in 10 days, which is 2 months before the actual tournament, Dota
players have contributed $4,028,459 as of now.

